# Offshore 6-16-11



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We left the dock in Ft Walton at 6:30 AM and headed out for a big adventure. There was a crowd of anglers on the boat for sure. By the time we got to our first spot there was a pretty stiff breeze, the current was doing about mach one and the forecast 1-3 seas was pretty much a solid 2- 4 foot. With a boatload full of anglers it was the worst kind of conditions. The wind blowing one way, the current running in another and they waves in another direction. Not exactly what I'd call a boat captains dream come true.

We got over our first spot and had to make a compromise between current, wind and waves to stay out of the trough. Normally this is a pretty good hole with the fish stacked up over a decent sized area. Not the case today , they were scattered here and there all over the place. The boat having plenty of surface for sail effect kited off the spots pretty quick. So we ended up hitting about a half a dozen spots to limit out on Red Snapper for 10 people. Along with the Snapper we managed to pull in six hefty Mingos, a couple Porgies, two snake Kings and one respectable King.

Since it took us so long to get our bag limit Ice became the concern of the day so we dogged it off and headed for the barn. The whole way back in the wind died off, and it laid down flatter and flatter all the way home. I guess you can sum up the day as a little bit of chaos with a whole lot of fun. The two 8 yr olds that went today might have a tough time topping this for the rest of the summer. They are kind of deprived because they don't live near the water here. I'm sure they will be coming back.

I was pretty busy so I didn't double up as camera man but I did get some pics at the dock. Maybe one of the others that went took some pics and will add them later. Tight lines to all.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Its always a blast showing younguns a good time on the water. Wednesday was quite comical in my little 21' too. Conditions almost the same.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice spread of fish Kim. Way to put em on. I'm sure they had a blast. Congratulations.

I thought the heavy current, cross wind, and to much wave only happened when I fished.
Glad you didn't let it stop ya.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Dang, who cleaned all those fish?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Amy and myself, it took us about 40 minutes, a lot less time than the fish fry will last!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Good for you Kim, thats awesome for the kids!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I need to see how many youngsters I can fit on my boat, definately helps the limit. Nice catch...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

On the fishing trip there were 8 adults and 2 boys 8 yrs of age. All the rest of those little ones were the welcoming committee when we got back in. Next year I'm sure a couple of those that were dock bound will go out and try their hand at snagging a snapper next year. Both of those boys reeled in their own fish with their dads helping them hold the rods. The gaggle of little girls in the pictures were the very same ones that helped me catch the bait for this trip the day before. It took hours on the docks with that herd of kids catching Pin Fish one at a time until the bait well was full and it was just as much fun as the fishing trip.

The boys fishing with their dads were doing something together and their dads passing on what they had learned to their sons. That's what I would call a good bonding experience for all concerned. The bag limit wasn't the main concern, having a good time with family and friends was was it was all about. I think we threw back a couple short ones and all the legal sized fish went into the fish box. All I can tell you about the size of the Red Snapper is that 16 1/4 inch was the shortest one in the box.

The little ones that swam, played and fished off the dock while we were out fishing, along with their parents and family friends will have an awesome fish fry with that catch. The two boys will have a great memory of fishing with their dads and the rest of us will have another golden nugget to add to our treasure chest of memories.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

On the fishing trip there were 8 adults and 2 boys 8 yrs of age. All the rest of those little ones were the welcoming committee when we got back in. Next year I'm sure a couple of those that were dock bound will go out and try their hand at snagging a snapper next year. Both of those boys reeled in their own fish with their dads helping them hold the rods. 

The boys fishing with their dads were doing something together and their dads passing on what they had learned to their sons. That's what I would call a good bonding experience for all concerned. The bag limit wasn't the main concern, having a good time with family and friends was was it was all about. I think we threw back a couple short ones and all the legal sized fish went into the fish box. All I can tell you about the size of the Red Snapper is that 16 1/4 inch was the shortest one in the box.

The little ones that swam, played and fished off the dock while we were out fishing, along with their parents and family friends will have an awesome fish fry with that catch. The two boys will have a great memory of fishing with their dads and the rest of us will have another golden nugget to add to our treasure chest of memories.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I have 30 family members flying in today for vacation and plan on taking a couple of my cousins and thier sons in the morning. I think we're going to go after some black snapper only a mile or 2 out. Seas look to be decent, just hope the rain stays away.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bigrick said:


> *I have 30 family members flying in today* for vacation and plan on taking a couple of my cousins and thier sons in the morning. I think we're going to go after some black snapper only a mile or 2 out. Seas look to be decent, just hope the rain stays away.


 
I think you're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great catch and a great day for the families involved. Nothing better than taking a kid out. Good job.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats on Big Time fun and a Big Time trip for the youngters especially. Seeing them all hovered down over the catch is priceless.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ahhhhh! I just hit the couch after having a dinner of fresh fried Red Snapper from Thursdays trip, Sprinkled with Greek seasoning, lightly floured, fried in a little olive oil to a crisp golden brown at medium high flame. Broccoli and rice pilaf were the sides with it, I should have posted a pic of that. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like the boat was well staffed!


----------

